# Penn Station 33rd Street and 8th Ave Exit



## dande (Sep 26, 2019)

Are the exits clearly marked or is there any hint of a landmark/store or restaurant near the 33rd street 8th Ave exit? Hotel is on 33rd between 8th and 9th thanks again


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2019)

dande said:


> Are the exits clearly marked or is there any hint of a landmark/store or restaurant near the 33rd street 8th Ave exit? Hotel is on 33rd between 8th and 9th thanks again


There is a big sign which says "PENNSYLVANIA STATION" right over the entrance for the 33rd St/8th Ave. entrance. You can see it very clearly if you stand at the southeast corner of 33rd and 8th facing Madison Square Garden (the circular edifice right in front of you looking southeast from the corner).

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.751...-ya129.62985-ro-2.0949357-fo100!7i5376!8i2688


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 26, 2019)

I think s/he is asking how to find the exit within the station.


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think s/he is asking how to find the exit within the station.


From within the station if you are in the Amtrak boarding area, you should be able to see the sign for the 8th Ave 33rd St exit. If you face away from the sitting area, looking towards the ticket windows, the 33rd St. exit would be to your front right, and the 31st and 8th exit should be to your front left.


----------



## dande (Sep 26, 2019)

jis said:


> From within the station if you are in the Amtrak boarding area, you should be able to see the sign for the 8th Ave 33rd St exit. If you face away from the sitting area, looking towards the ticket windows, the 33rd St. exit would be to your front right, and the 31st and 8th exit should be to your front left.


Thanks yes I meant from inside


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 26, 2019)

If in the Amtrak concourse, look for the escalator and stairs going up at a diagonal near the 15/16 West gate. It is actually kind of hard to miss.

If not in the Amtrak concourse, get to the Amtrak concourse, then see above. Note that whatever train you arrive on, some of the escalators go up to the "Exit"/LIRR concourse one level below Amtrak, some go up the Amtrak concourse.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 26, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> If in the Amtrak concourse, look for the escalator and stairs



If this is the same entrance/exit to the Station that I experienced, there are only stairs and an escalator; no elevator. Having a carry-on with two pieces of luggage proved to be a major issue for this Amtrak passenger.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 26, 2019)

There are no elevators to 8th Ave at all, either at 31st or 33rd. The closest elevator to the street to 8th Ave is the one on the now closed former taxi drive mid block between 7th and 8th.


----------



## TEREB (Sep 28, 2019)

After you exit the train and take the escalator up to the main concourse where the big departure sign is. With your back to the seated waiting area, the escalators are on on the corner ends, that’s the 9th Ave side. Public restrooms on the right, baggage check and Dunkin’ Donuts are to the left. 

Walk around the seated waiting area and continue walking past the shops, past the escalator near the information booth and continue to the end. (That escalator will take you between 8th & 9th ave.) There’s a Duane Reed drugstore at the end on the left. That escalator will take you to 8th Ave. There’s plenty of signage. 
Incase you’re interested, 8th ave goes downtown, 9th ave goes uptown


----------



## PVD (Sep 28, 2019)

Wouldn't that be 7th and 8th? 8th is uptown, 7th is downtown....


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2019)

TEREB said:


> After you exit the train and take the escalator up to the main concourse where the big departure sign is. With your back to the seated waiting area, the escalators are on on the corner ends, that’s the 9th Ave side. Public restrooms on the right, baggage check and Dunkin’ Donuts are to the left.
> 
> Walk around the seated waiting area and continue walking past the shops, past the escalator near the information booth and continue to the end. (That escalator will take you between 8th & 9th ave.) There’s a Duane Reed drugstore at the end on the left. That escalator will take you to 8th Ave. There’s plenty of signage.
> Incase you’re interested, 8th ave goes downtown, 9th ave goes uptown


You are off by one Avenue. Penn Station and Madison Square Garden are between the 7th and the 8th Avenues, not the 8th and the 9th Avenues.

And yes 8th Avenue actually goes uptown and 7th Avenue goes downtown.

In the future, the under construction Moynihan Concourse in the Farley Post Office Building will be between the 8th and the 9th Avenues.


----------



## dande (Sep 28, 2019)

jis said:


> You are off by one Avenue. Penn Station and Madison Square Garden are between the 7th and the 8th Avenues, not the 8th and the 9th Avenues.
> 
> And yes 8th Avenue actually goes uptown and 7th Avenue goes downtown.
> 
> In the future, the under construction Moynihan Concourse in the Farley Post Office Building will be between the 8th and the 9th Avenues.


Thanks our hotel is on 33rd between 8th and 9th Ave so I guess the 8th Avenue exit is what we should look for. We are walking to the hotel


----------



## JRR (Sep 28, 2019)

There is an App called “ Find Your Way”. For your phone which will navigate you through Penn Station.


----------



## PVD (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm guessing the Fairfield, mid block. It is not far at all. Around the corner on 9th is B&H Photo, which is a pretty interesting shopping experience for anything photo/video/electronics, but they are closed many days in the next few weeks for religious observance, check website before going.


----------



## dande (Sep 28, 2019)

PVD said:


> I'm guessing the Fairfield, mid block. It is not far at all. Around the corner on 9th is B&H Photo, which is a pretty interesting shopping experience for anything photo/video/electronics, but they are closed many days in the next few weeks for religious observance, check website before going.


Good guess


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2019)

dande said:


> Thanks our hotel is on 33rd between 8th and 9th Ave so I guess the 8th Avenue exit is what we should look for. We are walking to the hotel


Yes. The 8th and 33rd exit. It is a fairly short walk to the Fairfield.


----------



## jiml (Sep 28, 2019)

That Fairfield is an excellent choice near Penn. Check out the view from the rooftop bar weather permitting. Also, ditto the previous comment on B&H if they're open.


----------



## dande (Sep 28, 2019)

jiml said:


> That Fairfield is an excellent choice near Penn. Check out the view from the rooftop bar weather permitting. Also, ditto the previous comment on B&H if they're open.


Will check out B and H. I remember back in the day the Times Square area was filled with electronic stores


----------



## dande (Sep 28, 2019)

jis said:


> Yes. The 8th and 33rd exit. It is a fairly short walk to the Fairfield.


Fairly short?? Thought it was a short walk. We were originally booked at the Courtyard on 37th but just changed to the Fairfield


----------



## pennyk (Sep 28, 2019)

dande said:


> Fairly short?? Thought it was a short walk. We were originally booked at the Courtyard on 37th but just changed to the Fairfield


It may depend on your definition of short and fairly short. I think most would agree that the walk is short.


----------



## TEREB (Sep 28, 2019)

jis said:


> You are off by one Avenue. Penn Station and Madison Square Garden are between the 7th and the 8th Avenues, not the 8th and the 9th Avenues.
> 
> And yes 8th Avenue actually goes uptown and 7th Avenue goes downtown.
> 
> In the future, the under construction Moynihan Concourse in the Farley Post Office Building will be between the 8th and the 9th Avenues.


You are right. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## PVD (Sep 28, 2019)

By most peoples definition it is a short walk. Sorry if the wording made it seem different. B&H is different than the typical tourist trap electronics/camera shops around Times Square, it is the real deal....


----------



## Maglev (Sep 28, 2019)

The distance from Penn Station is half a block. I stayed at the Fairfield, and it was clean, comfortable, and convenient.


----------



## jis (Sep 29, 2019)

Maglev said:


> The distance from Penn Station is half a block. I stayed at the Fairfield, and it was clean, comfortable, and convenient.


Yup. Half an Avenue block, which is short but longer than half a Street block by quite a bit in Manhattan.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 30, 2019)

PVD said:


> I'm guessing the Fairfield, mid block. It is not far at all. Around the corner on 9th is B&H Photo, which is a pretty interesting shopping experience for anything photo/video/electronics, but they are closed many days in the next few weeks for religious observance, check website before going.



I’ve been in there several times. It’s impossible for a photographer like myself to not buy out the whole store! Lol!


----------

